# Shawn White.



## searcher (Apr 16, 2009)

It is with a heavy heart that I announce the passing of my nephew Shawn White.    Shawn has lost his fight with a rare and very aggressive form of lung cancer on 4/15/09 at the age of 19.    Shawn slipped away in his sleep while surrounded by family and friends.    Shawn was diagnosed on 12/28/08 after having trouble breathing upon his return from a skiing trip.

He will be missed by all who knew him.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 16, 2009)

Way too young.  I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Jon. You & your family are in my prayers during this time.:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Live True (Apr 16, 2009)

so young
and so fortuante to be surrounded by loved ones
my heart weeps for yours


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 16, 2009)

.


----------

